# Renovations in Pisa, Tuscany area, need advice



## Portico (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello, I am in charge of doing upgrades and renovating 20 x 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom suites 30 minutes outside of Pisa Italy. I could use some local expat's help in knowing the proper & legal procedure of doing renovations in the area. 

My concerns: 
*) Are permits required?
*) Where can I find local contractors that are reliable at a reasonable cost?
*) Where is the best place to purchase computers & TVs?
*) Where is the best place to buy building supplies, paint, tiles etc?

Thank you in advance for your assistance, W.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Portico said:


> Hello, I am in charge of doing upgrades and renovating 20 x 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom suites 30 minutes outside of Pisa Italy. I could use some local expat's help in knowing the proper & legal procedure of doing renovations in the area.
> 
> My concerns:
> *) Are permits required?
> ...


You are in charge of such a big project (100K euro or more?) and yet you don't know even the basic permitting rules?

Scary.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

accbgb said:


> You are in charge of such a big project (100K euro or more?) and yet you don't know even the basic permitting rules?
> 
> Scary.


i agree its a bit fishy this one ,


----------



## Portico (Aug 15, 2014)

Listen up, I have never been to Italy. This is a new job position for me and I will make it work with or without your assistance. The renovations are more like cosmetic upgrades. There is nothing fishy about this post apart from the fish & chips you had last week my british Pudd2 friend. Let's keep the replies to positive ones as these forums are here to help our fellow expats and not to neg them out.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Portico said:


> Listen up, I have never been to Italy. This is a new job position for me and I will make it work with or without your assistance. The renovations are more like cosmetic upgrades. There is nothing fishy about this post apart from the fish & chips you had last week my british Pudd2 friend. Let's keep the replies to positive ones as these forums are here to help our fellow expats and not to neg them out.


so sorry old boy if i did get hold of the wrong end of the stick 

but your questions are just imposible to anwer , as each area , even each comunne have there own rules and regs regarding renovations 

May i sugest you google the town you are going to to the work ,and get the telephone no of the comune and talk to whoever you need to regarding your proget and they will be able to annwer all your questions 

i hope this is of help to you


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

Portico said:


> Listen up, I have never been to Italy. ............


This sentence says a lot. 

In spite of your demand for positive answers only, I will give you my two cents worth. By the way, if you insist on positive answers only, this thread will be very short.

First of all, apologies if folks who live here in Italy suspect you are a troll or some kind of joker because based on your initial questions and considering what you are proposing, your plan strikes me as shear folly. I'm not the only one with that opinion either. Sorry, but that's the truth.

Italy is a wonderful place to live and Italians are wonderful people, but in many cases Italian bureaucracy functions as a third world country and sometimes I think Italy is doing its best to join the fourth world countries. 

When considering "ease of doing business" Italy's rank varies considerably depending on which government we have at the moment. We've had over 50 since WWII. But to give you some idea of what it's like here, Italy always ranks below places like Botswana and Tonga when it comes to ease of doing business.

Nothing is impossible of course. However, if you accomplish your goals, especially if you can do it at only double or triple your proposed budget, you will replace Giuseppe Garibaldi as a Italian national hero. They may name a national holiday after you and perhaps even bestow you with sainthood.

I'm exaggerating, but sad-to-say, not by much.


----------

